

Details of Groupon IPO - veyron
http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2011/10/21/groupon-ipo-all-the-details-are-in/

======
veyron
tl;dr: 30M shares at 16-18/share, comprising 5% of company, valuation around
11B, founders control 58% of voting rights

